# He FINALLY here!



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Back in September, I emailed a lady in my area that breeds Myotonics and Ive been waiting for them to be born since then....wel, on January 27th.........THEY CAME! I picked out a little buckling who is a bottle baby. He has blue eyes and is gorgeouse!!!! It was definantly worth the wait!!
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b295/ ... 0_3623.jpg
I have named him Cupid. He has a small heart shaped spot on his back and since its close to valentines day, I thought it was perfect!

CJ
BTW: Hes 5 days old today!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe he is cute - so are you going to get into breeding Fainters?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww...he's a cutie! I like the brown and white color, especially spots on the white!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

He is registered so Im not sure what Im going to do with him. Originally, I was just going to wether him and keep him as a pet but since getting him, Ive been thinking about breeding Myotonics.......

In order to do that, Ill have to build a seperate facility for them so Im going to see how much $$ that would take.

What are your guys's thoughts on that?

CJ


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

myotonics are beautiful breed, if it is something you want to do, go for it. 

I can't see why you can't just run your myotonic does with your pygmy does and then put your pygmy bucks in with your myotonic buck.

If they stiffen to much the pygmies may create an issue but I don't know that for sure since I have never owned a myotonic.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He's gorgous.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwww congratulations!!!


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> myotonics are beautiful breed. If they stiffen to much the pygmies may create an issue but I don't know that for sure since I have never owned a myotonic.


As many of you know, I own 3 myotonics and wouldn't trade 'em for anything. Here's just a short passage from my Publisher's Letter in the most recent *creaturesall*. Maybe it will help in deciding whether or not you want to embrace this breed. As for me.... I'm already convinced.

The goats have proven a whole other source of entertainment. These are so-called â€˜fainting goatsâ€™ and, when startled, they simply freeze up and fall over.
This past summer, while we still had horses boarding with us, I got the idea from Sarah, the horses owner, that we might toss one of those great large exercise balls in with them, allowing them a bit of entertainment. 
Having procured one such ball from our local recycler, I was setting out towards the horse pasture in order to fulfill my mission when my wife intervened with the suggestion I toss it in with the goats and gauge their reaction.
Never one to disappoint nor disobey, I was nonetheless, hesitant. Nothing I had researched indicated goats were at all interested in playing with a ball. However, succumbing to her insistent, if not taunting enthusiasm, I gave the ball a great whopping boot in their general direction.
If ever a moment dictated the close proximity of a camera, this was it. Dolly, the smallest of the three, caught a quick glimpse of the huge rubber orb mid-air and proceeded to bolt. However, her uncooperative muscles all locked at that same moment, causing her momentum to force her now frozen body to tip forward, with her nose and front feet planted on the ground and her hind quarters distressingly and unmovingly pointed skyward. 
I wouldnâ€™t trade my place on the planet with anyone.[/align]


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Ive heard that bottled myotonics are less likely to faint because they dont scare easily...... do u know anything about this creaturesall?

My mom and i were just talking about breeding the myotonics so its a real possibility....ill keep you guys posted.

cj


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

cjpup said:


> Ive heard that bottled myotonics are less likely to faint because they dont scare easily...... do u know anything about this creaturesall?


It's really not a case so much of myotonics scaring easily. They really don't scare any more or less than any other critter. What sets them to fallin' over is startling them... surprising them unawares. That being the case, most all animals, including we humans, can be startled with relative ease, regardless of whether we were bottle fed or not. Where most other critters will run away when startled, a myotonic will normally lock right up and fall right over. Also, the older they get, the less likely they are to fall over. It's not because they aren't startled any longer, it's that they have learned over time how to better manage their 'fainting' tendencies. They still lock up but ,rather than fall over, they sort of slowly walk forward, all stiff legged and arthritic like... sort of a Frankenstein walk. Very funny to watch, too.

They have a wonderful disposition and, unlike several other breeds of goats, myotonics are unable to jump very high at all. A fence only a couple feet high seems to be all that's required to keep 'em in. I think it's a result of their larger rumps, them being a meat goat and all. Have fun!


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

As myotonic goats grow older they learn to hold their selves up and not actually "faint".

I have never raised another breed with the myotonics but I do know a couple of breeders that have boers with their myotonics and some that have dairy breeds with their myotonics.

It really depends on the attitude of the goats. I have some does who I think could stand their ground againt a non-myotonic goat but others I have can't stand their ground with the myotonic pasturemates because they get stiff all the time.


Right now I have a 7 week old buckling that is the most myotonic I have or have ever raised. He can't hardly walk sometimes and falls over ALL the time. He is solid black with blue eyes and polled. At 7 weeks he weighs in at a whopping 13 lbs. (lol) so I think he will be a mini. His brothers (he was a triplet) are at least 3 in. taller than him.


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

*Myotnics with other goats*

Hi, I used to have a small herd of fainting goats and had them in with my other goats. I liked them but did not find their personality to be as sweet. We also worried about the other goats being too rough with them when they were in a faint. I was afraid someone would get hurt so I sold them all together. I think they would be best just to stay with their own kind so no one gets too rough. They were beautiful animals though. I had a polled blue eyed herd that were black and white and solid white.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulation on the baby. He is sure cute. I have a buck namd Cupid. He was born on Valentines day.


----------

